

Baidu Claims First 'Large-Scale' ARM Server Deployment - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2013/02/28/baidu-deploys-marvell-arm-based-server/

======
hideo
From the article: "the Marvell server SoC is unique in its ability to deliver
the low power consumption, high storage and computer density"

Does anyone know of any numbers on these? This is pretty much the crux of the
reason to switch to ARM/RISC processors in general, yes?

~~~
wmf
I'm seeing 15 W reported for Dell's ARM server; that seems pretty high for the
performance you get.

